# [Knit] New Scarf Pattern: Papagena Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just published a new free scarf pattern: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2016/05/papagena-scarf.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

What beautiful work. You should be very proud of your design. How very kind of you to share your pattern with others. Thank you.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks. I will definitely be trying this one.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

You are so kind to share your pattern, it is lovely. You are very clever.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

sramkin, I love your designs! I just love your ideas and lines. So fresh and eye catching. And it is very good of you to give them for free.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you so much! The scarf is beautiful and I can't wait to make it. So nice of you - thanks, again!!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you! Beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh, I love it! Color plus. How am I possibly going to make all the shawls I see on this site?????


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

How yummy. Thank you so very much. I love the look and it seems there won't be a zillion ends to deal with. I'm very impressed.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena-scarf#


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful design! Thanks a bunch


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity. It is such a beautiful scarf... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a beautiful and creative shawl! Thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you. Gorgeous Shawl. Looks interesting to knit, too.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! Was reading the instructions, would be a challenge to start with until you did it a couple of times. Thanks.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Cardelo said:


> Thank you so much! The scarf is beautiful and I can't wait to make it. So nice of you - thanks, again!!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I fell in love with your pattern last night when I saw it on Ravelry. You are so talented to have designed this, and it is very nice to know that you are a KP knitter. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I am not sure if I am skilled enough to make this, but this is going to be my summer project once I retire.



sramkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just published a new free scarf pattern: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2016/05/papagena-scarf.html
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I love this. Can't wait to make this.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

So fun looking, just added it to my favorites. Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful. Thank you very much. fabulous colors. Adored this one when I saw it on FB yesterday. Will add to my must knit list.  :thumbup:


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...thank you for the link.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like an interesting knit,


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you - this is a beautiful creation!!


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. It's on my list of projects for the future.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Very generous of you to share. Thank you.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Love it, now off to find the best yarn i can.....THANK YOU!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous scarf! I saw it on Ravelry yesterday and immediately added it to my library. Thank you!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Loooove this!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Stunning!! How did you manage keeping the various colors segregated. And joining others in appreciating your generosity.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbup: Great design.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is a beautiful design. You are very kind to share your pattern. I have it book marked!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for this lovely and interesting looking free scarf pattern. I really appreciate it and can't wait to get started. It will also give me an opportunity to learn something new.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I like this a lot-I have favorited it! Thank you!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful pattern .. very nice of you.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What an amazing pattern. So generous of you to give it as a gift to us .


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful design with beautiful colors.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's beautiful... It reminds me of watching the waves rolling.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That is gorgeous. My colours exactly! Thank you for being so generous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I just love the dynamics of this scarf.. The edging really adds a nice POP. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous design and yarn colorway! Thank you for such a beautiful pattern - I'm inspired!


----------



## asablina (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, it's beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gorgeous and thanks for the pattern. You are great. :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Very attractive-thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very, very pretty. Thanks so much for making it freely available.



sramkin said:


> Hi all,
> I've just published a new free scarf pattern: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2016/05/papagena-scarf.html
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's an amazing knit design. Thanks for offering us the pattern. Might be too tricky for me. Yours is lovely.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice-thanks!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How absolutely fabulous! You are so talented and clever! Thank you so very much for sharing this wonderful pattern with us!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow...and FREE??...publish and sell this pattern!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous and thanks for sharing.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, thank you so much, your designs are fabulous!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you. 
No, it's just one yarn with a long color gradient ... so there aren't too many ends to weave in 



GrumpyGramma said:


> How yummy. Thank you so very much. I love the look and it seems there won't be a zillion ends to deal with. I'm very impressed.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papagena-scarf#


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Browniemom said:


> Simply beautiful. Thank you very much. fabulous colors. Adored this one when I saw it on FB yesterday. Will add to my must knit list.  :thumbup:


Thank you. The yarn is Noro Taiyo Sock (Color S3).


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

AKnitWit said:


> Stunning!! How did you manage keeping the various colors segregated. And joining others in appreciating your generosity.


Thanks.
I just used a yarn with a long color gradient ... when I knitted the modules they happened to be colored the way they are.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Gorgeous design and yarn colorway! Thank you for such a beautiful pattern - I'm inspired!


Thank you!
It's Noro Taiyo Sock - Color S3.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you. The pattern and colours are beautiful, one to try


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Question: I could not see the approximate size of the finished scarf - would you please give that information.

Thank you - it's perfect. This is absolutely beautiful - I have the yarn already - Patons Lace in "Bonfire" - picked by niece who fell in love with the yarn and wanted an autumn leaf scarf. We've just been looking for the exact right pattern, and this will do so very nicely - but we'd really like the measurements , if you please. 
Thank you, again.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

gr8 said:


> Question: I could not see the approximate size of the finished scarf - would you please give that information.
> 
> Thank you - it's perfect. This is absolutely beautiful - I have the yarn already - Patons Lace in "Bonfire" - picked by niece who fell in love with the yarn and wanted an autumn leaf scarf. We've just been looking for the exact right pattern, and this will do so very nicely - but we'd really like the measurements , if you please.
> Thank you, again.


The one I knitted is about 170 cm wide and 44 cm high (at its highest point).


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

sramkin said:


> The one I knitted is about 170 cm wide and 44 cm high (at its highest point).


Thank you for the information


----------

